# Cichlid with shortest lifespan?



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know which cichlid has the shortest lifespan?

My guess is it would be one of the smaller species like an Apistogramma or Laetacara species. Maybe some type of shell dweller?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I know my apistos had short ones. 3 years was typical for them. I've had some of my multies for about 3 years now. They seem fine.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Anything in a neighboring towns LFS... I swear that guy could kill a rock! Or somehow time it just right so it dies 2 days after you bought it. :x

I know it's not what you wanted to hear but it _was_ the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Blue rams, hands down . . . :-(


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Blue rams, hands down . . . :-(


 they get my vote for shortest as well!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

*Hoosier Tank* gave me a good chuckle.

Thanks for all of the responses everyone. About how long do blue rams live for when well cared for?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i 3d blue rams they are realy sensitive to water.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine lasted about a year and they got excellent care. I didn't end up replacing them, as pretty as they were . . .


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Something that I learned at the ACA meeting in Atlanta is that Boulangerochromis usually die guarding their spawn after their (I think) 3rd year... They quit eating and absorb their organs. In the aquarium, though, they'll live much longer.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

xalow said:


> Does anyone know which cichlid has the shortest lifespan?


Blue Dempseys... they usually die by 4 months old... 

Sorry... I had to say it... I've been thinking it for a week...

But in their defense, these early deaths can be avoided... but all too often...

lol

I think to answer the question we should be considering the uninterupted lifespan... meaning when does the species die of "old age"... which I do believe is what most have done here...


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying *Toby_H* I suppose more technically I mean at what average age does senescence cause mortality.

I was expecting something small and it looks like Blue rams have the most votes right now. I suspect it is because of their high metabolic rate that can be found in smaller organisms.

Also it is a lot like blade runner "The light that burns twice as bright burns for half as long - and you have burned so very, very brightly, Roy"


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

And blue rams live in quite warm water as well, probably increasing their metabolism even further.


----------

